# Miata seats?



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

Never thought of taking seats out of another car. Til that guy posted the s2k ones. I need some new seats, and I have a broken down miata with nice seats, now that I think about it ithey match my interior and theyre in great condition. Plus they have speakers in the head rest. Do you think I could put these in my 89 (Had a typo earlier that said 98 opsy) fastback?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

That's a sweet action 98 fast back you got there. Looks similar to my 89 hatchback . As for the seats I'm sure you could fabricate something up if you have the skills or the $ or both. But otherwise just sell those good seats on egay to someone else and use that money for some seats that will bolt in easier.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

They would most probably sit high due to the offset rail config of the factory seats. If your short it may be ok, but if you are tall your head will be close to the roof.


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

Joel said:


> They would most probably sit high due to the offset rail config of the factory seats. If your short it may be ok, but if you are tall your head will be close to the roof.


Okay bad Idea then, 6'1" lol. I thought it might sit funny anyway, it feels like your sitting like 3 inchs away from the road...


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

eww..miata? i can understand the s2k seats..but a miata? you know what they say about miata drivers.. im not one to judge :fluffy: but if thats your style, go for it :thumbup:


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

NoNOS4u said:


> eww..miata? i can understand the s2k seats..but a miata? you know what they say about miata drivers.. im not one to judge :fluffy: but if thats your style, go for it :thumbup:


The only real reason I wanted them was because of the speakers in the head rest lol... and they are pretty nice


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

wats wrong with miatas anyways, they are fuckin sweet cars :thumbup:


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

^^werd, I can still get mine sideways easily, adn the clutch is TORN up!


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

later on i definitaly plan on owning one... actually i would probably take an mr-s, but i still plan on test driving one somewhere down the line


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

You'll fall in love with the stock short shifter and the sound system lol. Dont forget RWD baby! lol there so light but I just drifted my 240 for the first time the other day Ive been baby'n it since i got it, and MAN that torque on the KA is pretty nice! It was a little bit easy than a Miata but my Miata was dogged like crazy before I got it, but the new ones come with TURBOS!


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea, its even come with a FMIC which i thought was pretty cool


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

idk..the mr-s and the miata are really...feminine o_o..and i notice the only people that drive those are either old people..women.. the rest are gays..so if you dont fall into the first two categories....i'm not one to judge :fluffy:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i have only seen one miata driven by a girl. girls dont drive manual ordinarily. its very rare. i understand why you htink it seems feminine...it has a weird vibe to it...but when you sit down and drive it, theyre pretty cool


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

a girl that drives manaul better bve damn good at driving, but im not that good at driving.so them girls that drive standard are probably better than me


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

I love a girl that knows how to handle a stick... :fluffy: 
but yea..the design for the miata is alittle "cute"..around here all the miatas i see are driven by old people, women, or gays =/...
and mr-s compared to the mr2 makes it look like the mr2 decided to come out of the closet with its tiny design..their chassis is pretty rigid tho..gotta give 'em props for that... i think the s15's are the best lookin cars ever..aggressive features and smooth lines.. :cheers: thats my opinion


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

NoNOS4u said:


> I love a girl that knows how to handle a stick... :fluffy:
> but yea..the design for the miata is alittle "cute"..around here all the miatas i see are driven by old people, women, or gays =/...
> and mr-s compared to the mr2 makes it look like the mr2 decided to come out of the closet with its tiny design..their chassis is pretty rigid tho..gotta give 'em props for that... i think the s15's are the best lookin cars ever..aggressive features and smooth lines.. :cheers: thats my opinion


yeah i see what you guys are saying, im just admiring the good point of the car. its actually my moms, but that little mazda IS fun. dont criticize if you havnt driven one


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

NoNOS4u said:


> I love a girl that knows how to handle a stick... :fluffy:
> but yea..the design for the miata is alittle "cute"..around here all the miatas i see are driven by old people, women, or gays =/...
> and mr-s compared to the mr2 makes it look like the mr2 decided to come out of the closet with its tiny design..their chassis is pretty rigid tho..gotta give 'em props for that... i think the s15's are the best lookin cars ever..aggressive features and smooth lines.. :cheers: thats my opinion


just admiring some fine work done by mazda dude, the cas actually my moms lol. but dont critisize if you havnt experienced it lol.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea, and as for the mr-s i think it looks pretty sweet with a hardtop, and they are fuck sick cars to drive, watch some best motoring and you;ll see wat i mean (touge showdowns), it always seems to beat the shit out of the 400 hp car and even took out keichii's hachi


----------



## NoNOS4u (Jun 1, 2004)

I got no complaints about its performance..and a hardtop always makes convertibles look hawt...the s2k for example.
i've driven an RX-7, does that count?..i was planning on buying it but i chose my 92 240sx coupe over it..did i make a bad choice? :fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

NoNOS4u said:


> I got no complaints about its performance..and a hardtop always makes convertibles look hawt...the s2k for example.
> i've driven an RX-7, does that count?..i was planning on buying it but i chose my 92 240sx coupe over it..did i make a bad choice? :fluffy:


no u did the rx7 communtiy good by going w/ the 240sx. however, we ( the 240 community ) has another noob. if i had a choice between a rex and a 240, i probably went w/ the rex.. but i would've learned more about rotaries before i ever bought one. ( their vac systems are still a mysterious to me  )

naughty240, y are u quoting the same person twice?? it's cool trying to get ur post counts up and all but we have a neat feature called "edit"


----------

